# Proto-Sound 2.0 with Aristo-Craft Revolution



## RayTrainman (Oct 27, 2008)

I am considering purchasing the new MTH Gauge 1 Triplex, and am wondering how difficult it would be to control the engine and sound via Aristo-Craft's Revolution RC system. ANy advice or guidance?

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Forget about it, and why would you even want to control that nice Triplex with something from Aristo? Just asking and welcome to the forum.


----------



## RayTrainman (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

Because the Revolution does such a great job controlling my Accucraft Big Boy!


----------



## RayTrainman (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick, 

Oh yeah, why exactly should I 'forget about it'?


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I too would like to know if this is a possibility,or how about QSI.The revolution is a good system I am sure of this. 
Bob V.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge you cannot cannot power MTH locos with an on board pwm output ESC (EG REVOLUTION) and operate the MTH sounds. I too would like to know how that has been accomplished if anyone has managed to do so. 

Likewise, a PWM output ESC powering and controlling a QSI in DC mode. The QSI can "think" the PWM signal is DCC and can cause erratic operation. 
In theory it is possible to program the REVOLUTION so that an "idle" voltage is applied that will maintain the QSI idle sounds when stationary. Then to operate the QSI sounds you need to be able to flip the direction rapidly to get the Whistle/Horn and Bell to work. 

It is entirely possible to control a QSI system using an on board linear filtered DC ESC such as the track side TE set to linear. The problem in this case is being able to change direction without losing the QSI standing sounds.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By RayTrainman on 18 Feb 2010 04:33 PM 
Nick, 

Oh yeah, why exactly should I 'forget about it'? 


*Question...*ANy advice or guidance?

ANSWER...
Because you just cant do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT BE DONE AT THIS POINT. MTH has DCS system to control all functions of the Triplex, And good luck with the revolution hopefully it stays working for ya.........Others havent been as lucky.........







and by the way can you post some video of your Bigboy with the revolution as some might want to see it in action... *DO I SPEEKY GREEKY ???????????







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

QSI will work fine if you use ther capacitors, I use it all the time with the OLDER TE works fine but i guess only some of us that post replys about QSI would know that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On one of the questions, the DCS sound and motor control is an integrated system and has no provision for outside control, other than by DCC in the protosound 3. 

The aristo has "trigger outputs" which can control sound system that have this type of control, like a Phoenix. The MTH system has nothing like this, and also the MTH has about 30 controllable sounds, far beyond anything ever dreamed of by Aristo. 

Also, of course you would probably make the MTH and QSI systems nuts with the PWM output of the Aristo TE, as Tony explained. 

Have Ray Manley outfit your Accucraft with DCS and enjoy a higher level of capability. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick my, old Cock Sparrow. 

The REVOLUTION is designed as an on board ESC. Whilst it can be used trackside in this instance I believe we are discussing on board. 

I was informed that you have to use the OLDER TE in Linear Mode to work with your QSI equipped locos. 
How do I know? Greg told me it was so. When he built the "FLIPPER" unit for you. There is no need to add any capacitors to the QSI. 

How do I know that? I have used a stock standard QSI also with an on board battery powered linear filtered DC ESC. It works just fine.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Tony my little Dingo Doggie,
You are correct about the on board Battery, but you can still run QSI useing a standard TE or the revo using track power with capasitors and not loose standing sounds. I didnt see anything here that said on board install ? the Revo has been used as a track side and should function the same as the old one when it comes to a line side install..... I have 12 regular TE's i can and do use at times as well, not just the one Greg built.they all work fine when properly set up







And how do i know this? cause i own it all........... even yours.......







I bow to you sir the all knowing and all telling, thank you for showing me the light,even though its going dim cause my battery is almost dead............ time for a recharge beddy by time, good night.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was in contact with QSI and they are working on a decoder that will be compatible with the Aristocraft Revolution. They said in about 12 weeks. 
Bob V.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cock Sparrow. The British version i assume .....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They have been saying 3 months for 2 years... and I have been beta testing new hardware for almost that time. 

It's getting to be any dates are questionable. 

Regards, Greg


----------

